# Which extractor to keep



## zak99 (1 Feb 2021)

Recent lockdown project was to empty my workshop out and paint the dusty floor. Trying to decide what to put back. I have two extractors a Record RSDe1 and an old Scheppach with a bag. (it looks like this one ->
Scheppach dust extractor | eBay

. Which one do I keep please? (or sell both and get something else)

Eventually I'll get round to adding ducting for the table saw, band saw, planer thickeneser. Its just hobby use these days and would only run one machine at a time. Neither extractor seems to pull all the dust from the Electra Beckham table saw.


----------



## Tanglefoot20 (1 Feb 2021)

I’d get rid of both... but a small barrel and a cyclone unit. Use a small vacuum and attach leads to cyclone and then from there to the tool. I use be in my garage... bandsaw....no dust.....wooodlathe....sucks the lot up...plus all the cra..p off floor...Goes into the barrel and next t nothing in hoover...ie..no blocked filter etc....brill


----------



## Tanglefoot20 (1 Feb 2021)

Check out amazon for barrel and cyclone and hoover tubing...mine came to £60


----------



## Chippymint (2 Feb 2021)

Table saws are one of the best machines to give you an indicator as to whether or not your extraction system is effective - just look inside the machine case to see if it is retaining dust - There are so many obstacles that will slow down air flow and as you move the saw up or down or tilt it, these obstacles vary and can make air flow reduce further. 

Most table saws have a 4 inch extractor outlet but if you do your sums and look inside the case and there is a build up of dust it's telling you that your system is not good enough. In truth you probably need a 5 inch outlet that's connected to a 6 inch main duct. It goes without saying that to do an effective job you probably need a extractor that's capable of pulling 1000 to 1200 cubic metres per min at 100mm pipe work. 

There's much , much more to dust extraction but if you want to extract effectively you need to buy the kit and research well. 

My guess is your current extractor ratings will be below 1000, probably 850 or less. If this is the case get a replacement extractor and one that is on top of its job. There are plenty of second hand ones around. One with a 2hp motor should give you what you need, fitted with a good quality micron filter. Don't worry about Cyclones intially as you can add one to the system at a later date if needed.


----------



## Inspector (2 Feb 2021)

Chippymint I think you have your measuring units mixed up. I think 1000 to 1200 cubic metres per minute was meant to be cubic metres per hour and you could never pull that much air through a 100mm duct. The limit is closer to 680 cubic metres per hour for that size. Your point about needing a bigger DC to pull more air is spot on.

Pete


----------



## Chippymint (2 Feb 2021)

Oops you're right Pete and thanks for correcting me. Sorry Zac99.


----------



## Sideways (2 Feb 2021)

Lose the Record RSDE1 whatever you do. Horrid things. I'd take a Henry and a plastic cyclone rather than that.
The Scheppach is a budget model too (I had a similar but even cheaper Elektra Beckum version) BUT
You say that you have a planer thicknesser. PT's need a high volume (airflow, not bin capacity) extractor or they foul on their own shavings. Don't get rid of the Scheppach until you have another high volume (not high suction) extractor lined up to replace it or you won't be able to use your PT properly.


----------



## zak99 (3 Feb 2021)

Thanks all, confirms what I was feeling, - replace both with a more powerful machine.


----------



## DBT85 (10 Feb 2021)

Since both machines serve different purposes both would be kept, (or replaced with shiny new ones).

The Record is a HPLV vac and appears to be the smaller sibling to the DX4000 which is essentially the same but with 2x 1kw motors. It can suck a golf ball through a straw so its better for tools with smaller hose connections like tracksaws, sanders, etc. The downside is that they scream like ******* banshees.

The other appears to be a HVLP extractor. It has the suck of an asthmatic ant, but higher volumes so better for chip collection from the mentioned PT or table saw. Using it on a smaller tool would likely restrict it too much. I'm guessing as a smaller model its just not really got the guts to deal with the dust from a tablesaw which can go everywhere (and they are not often well designed for collection in the first place).


----------



## Hsmith192 (15 Feb 2021)

I have two as well - Numatic vacuum style and a Axminster chip extractor 2HP with a 1 micron filter.

Numatic goes with the sander and is a shop vac too.

The Axminster chip extractor is good in ducting and does a good job on the bandsaw and lathe.

I would suggest something like that and potentially add a cyclone after?

They both deal with dust in different ways. Horses for courses.


----------

